# Using a Wirless Network to Connect my 722



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

So I don't have a phone line in my house (don't need one with a cell phone), and I'm getting charged the "Screw you for not buying our downloadable content so we're charging you a ridiculous fee for it". I know it's only like $5/month, but it's just the principle of it and it drives me nuts. Sorry, needed to vent.

Anywhoo, just a quick question. If I hook-up my 722 to the internet using a wireless adapter, will that charge go away? Thanks.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes the charge goes away if you configure the Receiver to check in through your internet connection.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

GatorDave said:


> Anywhoo, just a quick question. If I hook-up my 722 to the internet using a wireless adapter, will that charge go away? Thanks.


How is that possible? The 722 only has a wired ethernet plug.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

jimb said:


> How is that possible? The 722 only has a wired ethernet plug.


You can buy a wireless Ethernet adapter. Myself I use the D-Link DWL-G820.

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=333


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a Linksys WGA-600N adapter hooked up to mine. It sees wireless a, b, g, and n wireless bands. Really good product. Kind of expensive. Don't use the CD installer thingie if you buy one. Just attach it to your WiFi router, log into it and set up the adapter using the web-based utility. The CD installer totally stinks.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Is all this worth saving $5 a month?


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

clapple said:


> Is all this worth saving $5 a month?


Looks like 38.95 at this site.. plus $9.99 shipping.. not sure if it good or not..

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/Digitalet/items/item.aspx?itemid=2272537


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

That older Linksys "game adapter" is limited in regard to WiFi security protocols. That's the main reason why I chose the newer WGA600N instead. The device will pay for itself in a little over a year on the basis of saving $5 per month. If for some reason I change satellite service or get a different receiver with built in WiFi or whatever, the little square device can be re-used to connect other devices with built in LAN ports.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't the 722 home-plug compatible? (I know my 622 is.)

Just buy a single homeplug compatible adapter (often on sale for $20 at Fry's) and plug into an outlet near your internet router. Connect the homeplug adapter to the internet, and viola, your Dish receiver is on the net.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Isn't the 722 home-plug compatible? (I know my 622 is.)
> 
> Just buy a single homeplug compatible adapter (often on sale for $20 at Fry's) and plug into an outlet near your internet router. Connect the homeplug adapter to the internet, and viola, your Dish receiver is on the net.


If you're 722 isn't plugged into a UPS.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

clapple said:


> Is all this worth saving $5 a month?


To me, yes. Like I said, it's the principle of it that just grinds on me. It's like driving through McDonald's and them saying, "Oh you don't want to supersize it? Then that'll be another $2. We also gave you an apple pie that you didn't order which tacks on another $3." Especially when you ask them what the charge is for and they try to tell you it's so the receiver can get "necessary software updates". Oh really, so that giant satellite dish it's hooked up to can send me 100 HD channels, but can't get a simple update? BS. It's because I won't be tempted to buy the other frivolous crap you're peddling. Plus, the device should pay for itself in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Isn't the 722 home-plug compatible? (I know my 622 is.)
> 
> Just buy a single homeplug compatible adapter (often on sale for $20 at Fry's) and plug into an outlet near your internet router. Connect the homeplug adapter to the internet, and viola, your Dish receiver is on the net.


Don't you need an adapter for each device? So I'd need the one adapter plugged into the router in one room, then another adapter to plug the receiver to in the tv room, right?


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

GatorDave said:


> Don't you need an adapter for each device? So I'd need the one adapter plugged into the router in one room, then another adapter to plug the receiver to in the tv room, right?


The 722 (and 622 for that matter) have HomePlug built into them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

klegg said:


> The 722 (and 622 for that matter) have HomePlug built into them.


Yes! The ViP receivers have HomePlug technology built in, and get the signal right through their power cord. You just need to have a HomePlug device on the other end connected to your router.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

I have my 722 connected wirelessly via a Linksys WRT54G router that I set up as a client with the tomato firmware.
I have my 360, ps3, Vip722 and FyreTV all connected to the Linksys.

I picked up the WRT54G on ebay for less then $30 so it was worth it for me to connect it this way and save on the $5 dish fee.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm kicking myself for not knowing about this a long time ago and saving myself years' worth of the access fee. Especially knowing how cheap and easy it is with these plug-and-play homeplug adapters.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

scandalous said:


> I have my 722 connected wirelessly via a Linksys WRT54G router that I set up as a client with the tomato firmware.
> I have my 360, ps3, Vip722 and FyreTV all connected to the Linksys.
> 
> I picked up the WRT54G on ebay for less then $30 so it was worth it for me to connect it this way and save on the $5 dish fee.


I had no idea you could do that to a WRT54G. I've been thinking of connecting my 622 and Blu-ray player to my wireless network but was thinking I'd have to buy a separate game adapter for each. Looks like it's time to pick one up. Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Todd H said:


> I had no idea you could do that to a WRT54G.


Be careful!

You either need an older WRT54G (Version 3 or earlier, IIRC), or the WRT54GL "legacy" model, because in order to get the WRT54G to work as a wireless bridge, you must install non-factory firmware on it, such as DD-WRT. The newer models use different chipsets that aren't supported by these aftermarket firmwares, so just going to Best Buy and buying the latest one won't get you anywhere. You either need the "L" model or an old used one.

Several other types and brands of routers will also work with DD-WRT and other aftermarket firmwares. The Buffalo brand is a popular example.

The nice thing about using a router as a bridge is that you'll have more than one port (4, typically), to support multiple devices on the far side.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

IIP said:


> Be careful!
> 
> You either need an older WRT54G (Version 3 or earlier, IIRC), or the WRT54GL "legacy" model, because in order to get the WRT54G to work as a wireless bridge, you must install non-factory firmware on it, such as DD-WRT. The newer models use different chipsets that aren't supported by these aftermarket firmwares, so just going to Best Buy and buying the latest one won't get you anywhere. You either need the "L" model or an old used one.


FYI - The "L" in WRT54GL does not mean "legacy". It stands for Linux, in which the OS is based on.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrt54gl#WRT54GL

I've got one of those running Tomato. It rules.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, but it is "legacy" in that it uses the same chipset as the older models, even though it is a current model, and current non-L models use a different chipset. I didn't intend to imply that the "L" meant legacy, though I can see how someone might have inferred that.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Got it.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll definitely look for the WRT54GL. Thanks.


----------



## GatorDave (Aug 28, 2006)

So I got a refurbished HomePlug adapter off Amazon and now my 722 is online. Genius little device, I had no idea these things existed, or had even heard of HomePlug. Thanks for filling me in. One last question:

I'm not techno-dumb, so I feel a little silly asking this, but I just want to be sure. Is there any reason for me to setup the network encryption/password security? I mean, I'm not transmitting any kind of wireless signal (or am I?), so is there some unforseen way that my powerline network can be hacked? I just have a single wired homeplug adapter (the Netgear XE102) plugged into my router. So the only devices on my network are my desktop computer via a wired connection to the router, and my 722 via the powerline. Thanks.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

GatorDave said:


> I'm not techno-dumb, so I feel a little silly asking this, but I just want to be sure. Is there any reason for me to setup the network encryption/password security? I mean, I'm not transmitting any kind of wireless signal (or am I?), so is there some unforseen way that my powerline network can be hacked? I just have a single wired homeplug adapter (the Netgear XE102) plugged into my router. So the only devices on my network are my desktop computer via a wired connection to the router, and my 722 via the powerline. Thanks.


The powerline network is secure but if your router is wireless then yes you are transmitting and if you don't set up the security then anybody can use your internet connection to do nefarious things.


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

I did this for my 622 a few months ago. But I also have a 222. Is this possible on the 222? I don't think the network port is enabled on that yet, right?


----------



## aumandg (Jan 1, 2009)

I do not have a land line and only cell phones, I told them this and my $5 fee has been removed from my bill.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

IIP said:


> Be careful!
> 
> You either need an older WRT54G (Version 3 or earlier, IIRC), or the WRT54GL "legacy" model, because in order to get the WRT54G to work as a wireless bridge, you must install non-factory firmware on it, such as DD-WRT. The newer models use different chipsets that aren't supported by these aftermarket firmwares, so just going to Best Buy and buying the latest one won't get you anywhere. You either need the "L" model or an old used one.
> 
> ...


DD-WRT works on the newer versions of the WRT54G, as long as you use the micro version. I'm using it on my ver 6 router. However, I'd say it's a pain, if you can afford it, go ahead and spend the extra for the L version. The newer versions have less memory and run a different underlying OS, that's why the standard version of DD-WRT will not work on them.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

pitflyer said:


> I did this for my 622 a few months ago. But I also have a 222. Is this possible on the 222? I don't think the network port is enabled on that yet, right?


I think you only need one box connected, doesn't the DishCOMM see the others for you?


----------



## traylor1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a bridge connected to my Receiver. However, the receiver is not recognizing the bridge/connection is there. 

Does anyone know where I can find instructions on how to set it up with my dish network receiver?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The easiest thing to do is do the setup using a laptop or PC connected to the bridge.

Once the laptop/PC can connect, your DISH receiver should be able to as well.


----------

